# Local Jam Night....



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello everyone, just a note to tell of what we are doing in the little town of Deseronto ON, ( between Belleville and Kingston).

We have secured a site for Wednesday nights for open jam, or music circle.

We have the use of a PA, drum kit, electric piano, and various percussion pieces. 

Tonight will be our third night, trying to give local youth and others something to do on a Wednesday night time runs roughly 7-10pm.

We ask for a small donation each night to cover the rental of the space... and any excess will be used to offset or sponsor workshops on Saturday.

The music so far has run from alternative, rock n roll, gospel, country. and age has been a broad range from 16-66.

If anyone has any questions or interest please contact me..


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

There is a Jam night (open Mic if you will) at Monte's in Dartmouth, N.S. (Waverly Rd.) tonight and every wednesday night. It's a bar so you need to be of age.

I'm going to try to make it out at least one night while I'm down this way.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

There is also a great jam night Thursdays in Bancroft On. @ Ruby's Roadhouse. Myself and PaulS have been doing this for 2 yrs now. Good music, open to all music. Full pa also have a Hammond and Leslie at the bar ( must be of age)

Great for cottaging musicians


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I have often entertained the idea, problem being rural and winter heating issues......definetly would be helpful to be in town.....awesome to encourage the young rockers and give them some quality activity rather that "hanging out".........


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Crossroads, what format do you use most often? When you say "music circle" do you literally go around the room and let everyone play a tune one at a time? Also the term "open jam" conjures up images of a half dozen young Goths doing their best (worst) death metal imitations all at once. eeewww!!!!!
As you will remember I play fingerstyle instrumental tunes, (no singing on my part). I'm aching for some place to cut lose. There is nothing happening here in Belleville anymore. Don't know what the story is as we had a good core group at one point. I can no longer afford the fuel to drive all the way to Ajax, Stouffville, or Toronto just to play two tunes. I'm looking for the chance to do three or four or more. I may have to pay a booking agent to get me some opening act type spots. It's a sure bet I'm not getting any better just playing to my self in my living room.

Shoretyus, same questions.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Steven,

well currently everyone is sharing in by suggesting songs and everyone or most everyone joing in... 

I must admit it is not what I really want either.....

I love acoustic music, and would like to take my playing much further. Started to get my feet wet this year with playing out in front of people. 

My ideal situation would be along the lines of the evening split into sections.

one as a workshop to learn/teach something with an assignment to work on for the next session. 

Then a circle where we would perform, and listen to each other..

Concluding the evening where everyone would join in to have the opportunity to play with others..

that is my "dream".:smile:

However it is a hard grind to find others of the same notion... either they want to dominate the evening, or sit back like a bump on the log.....


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*tend to agree*

I've been to a few open jams around these parts thhat turn into a waste of time, everybody standing around looking at each other saying " uh, what do you know? I dunno what do you know" and it turns into a 1 hour version of Knockin at heaven's door, sang out of tune and with WAY too many loud guitar solos.

the best set up i've seen is in Ottawa (downtown somewhere in the market) where the guy running it get's everyone's name on a sign in sheet. then he goes and talks to everyone and gets an idea about what they do. there is a full time band that plays there, and people that sign up end up sitting in with the band for a few songs, depending on who is there. the night i went, the guy running it played rhythm guitar, i played lead and sang, another jammer played bass, another jammer played drums. I think we did 3 songs.

that way, everyone has a chance to do at least a song or two. there is no painfull 'rockin in the free world' jams, and if no one shows up, there is still a band to play.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*where are you?*



Stephen W. said:


> Crossroads, what format do you use most often? When you say "music circle" do you literally go around the room and let everyone play a tune one at a time? Also the term "open jam" conjures up images of a half dozen young Goths doing their best (worst) death metal imitations all at once. eeewww!!!!!
> As you will remember I play fingerstyle instrumental tunes, (no singing on my part). I'm aching for some place to cut lose. There is nothing happening here in Belleville anymore. Don't know what the story is as we had a good core group at one point. I can no longer afford the fuel to drive all the way to Ajax, Stouffville, or Toronto just to play two tunes. I'm looking for the chance to do three or four or more. I may have to pay a booking agent to get me some opening act type spots. It's a sure bet I'm not getting any better just playing to my self in my living room.
> 
> Shoretyus, same questions.


I'm right in Trenton. What kind of stuff do you do? I really like folky/bluesy stuff, sing and play harmonica too. If you interested in getting together for the sake of playing with someone, PM me. 

My rock band is playing tonight at the bandshell by the marina, downtown trenton. if you have a moment or are nearby, drop by and say hi.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

The Quinte Guitar Association, (which seems to have died) had a great format I thought. The first hour, say from 6:30 to 7:30 we'd have a workshop. Depending on who was teaching what, it might be free or we might pay as much as $20. Around 7:45 we'd open the doors to the general public and have an open stage for who ever wanted to get up and play. Then, by 8:45 - 9:00 we'd have the feature performer, (usually the same person who had given the workshop) get up and play a couple of sets. We'd pass the hat for them and be heading home by 11:00. Great night of learning, playing and listening.

All the open stage events I've been to, (Toronto, Hamilton, York Region, Ajax, Bowmanville and Courtice) use a sign up list. Whether you signed it or the organizer just puts down your name, it's still a list.

Crossroads, you and the group you're working with will have to be a little more formal I think. Set up a format that the majority can live with and stick to it. You might think about contacting Del Veseau (Canada Guitar Festival promoter) and ask if he'd like to join in. He maybe very busy but I know he would love to have a fingerstyle group near by. He's also very willing to support others in trying to get the word out about Fingerstyle Guitar playing.

Gene Machine, sorry I missed your band. (Death in the family) I love to listen to well played blues as well as hard rock, alternative and the list goes on and on. I'm not a professional player, nor do I play one on TV. :smile: I play solo fingerstyle guitar and have yet to figure out how I might jam with anyone. I play only my own tunes. I do not know any oldies, top fourty or standards. Let me know next time you're playing in the area and I'll try and catch you.


----------

